# NEED:Silkscreened Skateboards



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey, ive been searching the forums and people have talked about silk screening skateboards but i want to find a company that will do like 2 skateboards for me. If anyone knows where i can get this process done let me know.. It will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

why would someone want to screen TWO of anything!? Mask `em with cut vinyl and hand paint them.


----------



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

Because theres company's that do that
duh
Not all company's have minimum orders


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't say there wasn't any companies that would do this.... I just asked WHY someone would want to do it. I know that board mfg'ers screen print their boards, but they do lots of them at once.

Take your design, do color separations, coat and burn multiple screens, wash them out, setup screen registration, mix ink, screen the job, cure the print, break down the press, wash out the screens and sqeegees, reclaim the screens....

Then you still have to urethane & seal the board to protect the print (as much as is possible) 

All this to run TWO pieces of something??

It would have to cost $200 [email protected]! 

Could you do a vinyl wrap?? Then just re-do it when it gets raggy or you want to change the look.


try this
Google.com
Search for : custom silk screened skateboards

Skate Shop: Skateboard Decks, Screen Printing - Montebello, CA

These guys will do it for $40
Mimic Skateboard Manufacturing


----------



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

i found a digital printer that will do it for $50 bucks each.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

darenisdopeee said:


> i found a digital printer that will do it for $50 bucks each.


That's not screen printing, which is what you originally asked for. Screen printing is cost prohibitive for low number orders because there is a lot of prep work and setup time involved before you ever start printing. Digital printing is a whole other animal.


----------



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

Does not matter.


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

darenisdopeee said:


> Does not matter.


 
Yes in fact it does matter. You asked for help finding Silk Screened boards. Not digi printed boards. If you are willing to pay that much for a board that's pretty bold of you considering I can get a pro board for cheaper. Unless its just for personal use and not for resale. Hope your DIGI prints come out well. Post up a pick when you get them done. I think we would like to see the difference V.S. a traditional silk screened board.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Obviously screen printing and an applied vinyl print are completely different products. The differences between them matter a great deal.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Digital printing will peel off.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

yes it will... that can be a benefit, or a drawback. You can constantly refresh your look... 
A screened board can't be changed, and will permanently look scuffed up with in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

I mean before you even use it do a tape test on it. Put tape over the print and peel it off if the image comes over I would pay for it. I have done some skateboards and thats how I test them.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

so you WANT the print to come off on the tape?



> if the image comes over I would pay for it


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry doing to many things at once...If the image comes off on the tape NOT GOOD...if it stays on the board you might be good


----------



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh i mean it didnt matter because its just to hang on the wall hahaha
Not for resale sorry about the confusion guys.


----------

